# Meet my new addition



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

Very unplanned - and only God knows how long she will be with us - but meet "Rosie" (name may change). Rosie is a 15 year old Italian Greyhound some heartless idiot abandoned at a kill shelter - Poor baby was so scared and sad! Rosie is being brought into my rescue and I'll become her permanent foster mom. Raising funds to get all her vetting done - she's a mess ;(. But a little love and alot of care and she'll be good as new in no time!







She looks so much like my Aiyana I can't believe it! Our time together may be short - but she will be loved for whatever time she has! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

15 years old. I hope the rest of her years are happy and calm.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

People can be unbelievably unkind - I am glad she i safe, secure and loved with you.


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

Not the first time I've taken in a senior - but this one really struck a heart string because she looks SOOO much like my
pampered Aiyana! Soon she, too, will be living a life of bliss and happiness!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

You are an angel! Thank you for giving her a loving home....


----------



## ABGG (Jan 27, 2013)

Quote from Qarza15 years old. I hope the rest of her years are happy and calm.
She is beautiful.:act-up:


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Aw poor thing, Im so glad she is with you, she deserves love and you are an angel for saving her! She is so cute, even nekkid!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She is precious! I hope you have a lovely life together! I have Whippets, so IG's totally turn my crank!


----------



## Cupcakes (Jun 10, 2013)

It was a blessing that you happened to had called, pop up at the shelter, or look online. (However you found her)

Yeah it is sad when owners leave their old dogs someplace because either they are tired of caring for it or cannot stand the fact that it will soon die and do not want to be saddened with it, which there is no point of anyways. I mean do they feel guilt at abandoning a dog at a kill shelter knowing it is close to a 100 percent chance it will get euthanized? Not many people take the older dogs from shelters.

I am glad that she will live out the rest of her days happy and loved instead of alone in a shelter.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

She is adorable and lucky to have you!

It's actually a goal/dream of mine someday when I'm not working so much to take in 2-3 seniors from shelters/rescues at a time - so that they may know love and comfort and not die in a shelter. I'm so proud of what you're doing - and this little girl is blessed to have found you.


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone, Rosie is a doll - a lot of work adjusting to her - but she is adjusting wonderfully! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mandi (May 13, 2009)

God bless you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

